# Jumping on visitors



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly is 5.5 months old and goes wild when the door bell rings and visitors come in. She wants to get in their face and give french kisses. This goes on for 15 minutes untill she finally calms down. What do we do?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

If you find out, let me know. Kobi is about the same age, does the same thing. The best thing I have come up with is a warning before anyone steps in the door. If the person coming over is not a dog lover, it is best to keep Kobi in his crate.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, I want the answer too! I'm willing to pay for it. Someone joked in our puppy class last week "a vizsla not jumping is an oxymoron!" Oh....say it isn't so, pls


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

There are a couple things you can do:

1) Keep your dog on-leash when someone comes in. Step on the leash to prevent her from jumping.
2) Make your guests ignore your dog, and get them to turn away if she jumps. Get them to reward her with attention if she is sitting patiently, or behaving.
3) You could always separate your dog into another room until she calms down and gets used to them being there, and then let her in.
4) Get someone to practice coming in and out of the house for you!
5) Make sure you are not reinforcing any of this behaviour when you are alone with her - if she thinks she can do it to you, she will think she can do it to everyone 

Darwin is 8.5 months now, and he doesn't seem to exhibit much of this behaviour. We also have people come over a lot though, and we take him to a lot of our friends houses, so he is pretty used to other people being around.

Good luck!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley (7.5 months old) was having the same issue. We ar ein obedience training and asked the trainer. He has us put her clicker and treats outside our door. We put her on the leash and then when visitors arrive, they walk in and up to her but have to wait for her to sit and then they click and feed her. It has been working very well. Dan and I also do this every night when we come home. It take alot of consistency.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We do use the leash if a visit is expected. It's the unexpected or unprepared moments. Pumpkin is worse with the kids & my husband. She still attempts to jump on me, but I ususally only have to tell her "off" once. My husband tells her "off" (we all will pull the knee up or whatever to push her back), but he is more gentle and less consistent than I am. The kids continue to be a problem. They know to tell her "off", pull their knee up, & that jumping is a no-no, but it is natural for them to retreat or squeal. Needless to say, this excites Pumpkin even more. She is big enough now to take down my 6 & 3 y/o. I'm defintely going to try the click-n-treat JillandDan mentioned. Pumpkin has responded very well to clicker training/training in general. Jumping is really the only habit we face challenge with (knock on wood). Thanks for the suggestions. We will practice more ignoring too. My hubby is bad about that. I'm bad at nothing ;D Ha, ha.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Riggs is just about 6 months as well and this is very much the issue at our house too. I agree with what someone else mentioned about having the visitor ignore him upon their arrival, but this is somewhat difficult to do when you have a jumping Vizsla bouncing around for a few minutes. What I've been doing is to greet my visitor outside the house with a few treats. Then when they enter I have them run through some basic commands (sit, down, rollover, spin, etc.) with Riggs, which he responds to pretty well. By the end of it, he's moved on from his excitement with the visitor...at least the jumping part. ;D


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

What do you guys do when you get home? You should never give the dog any attention at all until it sits in front of you quietly. Then pat it. If it starts jumping up then stand tall and give it no more attention until it sits. If it jumps on you then put your knee up. After a while it will learn that it will get praise for sitting infront of you not from jumping up.

If you come home full of energy and saying hello with a high pitched voice then this just winds them up like a spring. They have energy levels that go from whoa to go in an instant and they are very alert to your energy. I only have to skip a step and the V is going hey what gives?

If you train it well the jumping thing will pass as they grow out of puppy hood. If you accept it they will do it for life.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

DarDog said:


> There are a couple things you can do:
> 
> 1) Keep your dog on-leash when someone comes in. Step on the leash to prevent her from jumping.
> 2) Make your guests ignore your dog, and get them to turn away if she jumps. Get them to reward her with attention if she is sitting patiently, or behaving.
> ...


----------

